# Lathe Tailstock Caliper Mount



## talvare (Jun 6, 2016)

I always wanted a means for a  little more accuracy in measuring hole depths when drilling holes with the lathe tail stock quill. So, I finally purchased an inexpensive digital caliper and made a mounting bracket to be able to use it on the tail stock. The caliper can be put on or taken off in about 20 seconds. So far, it seems to work well.

Ted


----------



## David VanNorman (Jun 7, 2016)

I like the way you did that. I'll try that on  my SB.


----------



## talvare (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks David. It's just another example of what most of us do........make stuff for our stuff !

Ted


----------



## q20v (Nov 22, 2016)

Pretty slick.


----------



## Whyemier (Nov 23, 2016)

talvare said:


> I always wanted a means for a  little more accuracy in measuring hole depths when drilling holes with the lathe tail stock quill. So, I finally purchased an inexpensive digital caliper and made a mounting bracket to be able to use it on the tail stock. The caliper can be put on or taken off in about 20 seconds. So far, it seems to work well.
> 
> Ted
> 
> ...



Thanks for this post.  I purchased a set of calipers (digital) and was pondering how to do this.


----------



## kvt (Nov 23, 2016)

Is that drilled through  or just clamped on the head of the calipers.  I may want to copy it on mine.


----------



## talvare (Nov 23, 2016)

kvt said:


> Is that drilled through  or just clamped on the head of the calipers.  I may want to copy it on mine.



Ken,
The caliper is just clamped with the two cap screws. You can probably see in the photos that there is a piece of .062 aluminum between the caliper and the two cap screws. That piece is just there for the screws to tighten down on instead of tightening onto the plastic housing of the caliper. The cap screws are just finger tight. There is a single cap screw through the movable jaw that secures it to the portion of the mount that is clamped around the tail stock quill. The caliper jaws are hardened so I drilled that hole with a 3/16" carbide end mill which went through it with ease. I'm attaching a couple more pictures that may be of some help.


----------



## kvt (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks,   The hole through the movable jaw is the one I was curious about.   I was wandering if it distorted the jaws any etc.   I have also seen where someone cut/ground most of the head off of the mobile jaw and mounted them on the tail stock in a more perm fashion.   But if they could still be used for other things,  Then I like your idea better.


----------



## talvare (Nov 25, 2016)

Ken,

There was no distortion of the jaw using the carbide end mill. Yes, one of the primary reasons that I made the mount as I did, was to be able to quickly remove the caliper for other uses.

Ted


----------

